# Custom Poly Bags for t-shirts



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Anybody use or have any info on custom printed Poly Bags for t-shirts. I have a few questions:

-> Do you know of any places with good prices?
-> Do you know of anywhere with low minimums?
-> What is a low minimum? The place I am dealing with has a minimum of 5000. I am looking for less than that. 
-> What is a good mil thickness for t-shirts?
-> Do you find that 9x12 fits well for all sizes?
-> What size poly bags do you use or would you suggest?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just to clarify, are you talking about the clear plastic bag that the t-shirt goes in before you put it in the shipping mailer?

Or are you talking about the shipping mailer itself?

So far I haven't found any good sources for low minimum (under 10,000) custom printed shipping mailers.

For blank ones, this eBay seller sells them for about half the price of uline.

I use the 12x15.5 ones because I sometimes ship hoodies as well (or multiple t-shirts.

Hopefully someone will be able to post a source for someone that can print them with low minimums.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just listing what I find for custom shipping mailers for future reference:

Tyvek Mailers, Tyvek Bubble Mailers, Tyvek CD/DVD Bubble Mailers - Material Concepts, Inc.

Custom Tyvek® Envelopes --- Beagle Legal Official Store


Polyolefin Mailers

Custom Cereal box mailers (interesting idea)


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

No I'm talking about the clear bags before i put it into the mailer. I want my logo custom printed on it. Thanks for your help. It is greatly appreciated


----------



## zepher (Aug 22, 2007)

Have you tried Associated Bag? They are located at:
Packaging Supplies,Shipping Supplies,Plastic Bags,Poly Bags,Boxes

Then there is also ULINE....
Boxes, Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Cardboard Boxes - ULINE

If you don't like searching through their website, request a catalog. Associated Bag would probably be the better choice for "custom" but both are pretty good. I use them both for shipping supplies, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you so much. What about the mil. I want it to be like a regular zip-loc.


----------



## zepher (Aug 22, 2007)

They have TONS of different bags. Both have GREAT customer service too! You can always call and get some pricing, samples, catalogs, etc.


----------

